# I feel bad for this orphan pup....



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've shown a few pictures of these 2 puppies from a local BYB. They're oversized pups, about 8 months, weighing about 95 lbs.

Anyway, the pup in the picture was sold, and then returned a few days later because the people felt it was too much dog to handle. His brother is sold and gone, and the owner offered this one to me for free. He knows me and Kira, and Kira's walked nicely with the pup a few times.

To those who may recall, my wife wanted this pup when it was 13 weeks. I refused.
Now the pup is getting older, and needs a home.
I have to be honest......I can't stop thinking about him 

*Here they are when my wife first met them:*










*Meet "Bear" *










That's "slop" on his snout from slobbering me


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog looks nice, but I thought you had your hands full with Kira. I think that maybe you should pass on this puppy. There are lots of puppies needing homes, and in another year or two, when you have Kira's behavior and training where you want it to be, there will be puppies that would benefit from living with you. 

When you have a dog whose behavior is not where you want it to be, and you add another dog, you could have two unruly dogs making you crazy.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Why not? You could give it a try. I was very reluctant to add a second dog as Havs is dog reactive and a handful at times. Tempe landed on my doorstep in August and Havs loves her. It's not harder than having one dog, it's just different.

You were frustrated with Kira a while ago but as I recall you made a bunch of changes. Does Mrs Anthony still like this pup?

Honestly, I think that having a second opposite sex dog has been great for our little family. The dogs have each other to "rassle" with and chase in the yard when we have company. Havs was 19 months when Temps came and has been a good example for her. It's a nice balance.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

selzer said:


> The dog looks nice, but I thought you had your hands full with Kira. I think that maybe you should pass on this puppy. There are lots of puppies needing homes, and in another year or two, when you have Kira's behavior and training where you want it to be, there will be puppies that would benefit from living with you.
> 
> When you have a dog whose behavior is not where you want it to be, and you add another dog, you could have two unruly dogs making you crazy.


Of course....You're so right. I DO have my hands full. I only feel bad for him, but know the reality. It would be impossible for me to handle.

That's why I didn't title the thread "should I take him". 

It's just hard looking at my pouting wife.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can see why you would want him. He is gorgeous. I have to agree with Sue though - because I am kind of in the same place as you, except I don't have a GSD right now. I lost my old GSD in August and adopted a little mix puppy from a high kill shelter. I love my little guy and would LOVE to have a shepherd too. I have to keep telling myself NO. My lpup needs a lot more training, before I bring in another dog. Oh - and my next GSD will be an adult rescue.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

blehmannwa said:


> Why not? You could give it a try. I was very reluctant to add a second dog as Havs is dog reactive and a handful at times. Tempe landed on my doorstep in August and Havs loves her. *It's not harder than having one dog, it's just different.*
> 
> You were frustrated with Kira a while ago but as I recall you made a bunch of changes. Does Mrs Anthony still like this pup?
> 
> Honestly, I think that having a second opposite sex dog has been great for our little family. The dogs have each other to "rassle" with and chase in the yard when we have company. Havs was 19 months when Temps came and has been a good example for her. It's a nice balance.


Now why did you have to go and say that? You'll have me thinking about another dog too. LOL!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Of course....You're so right. I DO have my hands full. I only feel bad for him, but know the reality. It would be impossible for me to handle.
> 
> That's why I didn't title the thread "should I take him".
> 
> It's just hard looking at my pouting wife.


i would rather my wife pout for a week or so rather than crush her by having to rid of the pup down the road when you find you you have two unruly dogs. listen to selzer.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am absolutely of the opposite opinion of most people. I say if you can afford two, your wife wants him I say go for it. Kira will be yours and Bear will be hers anyway.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Do what is right for you and your family!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Save him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cornishbecky (Oct 10, 2010)

BYB or not he is stunning........

If he is a calm, friendly well mannered dog, he may help Kira?

Gives her a play mate for when she needs to be shut outside etc

I would have him.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree with Selzer. I have a family member that added a new puppy when the older dog still had many discipline problems. The older dog taught the younger dog many of the bad behaviors. The older dog in turn regressed in her training as more attention had to be spent on the puppy. As of now my family member has two uncontrollable dogs. When you finally make a training breakthrough with one the other dog helps erode your hard work. When they are together it is a nightmare. 


Heck, Angus was rock solid prior to Freyja coming into the picture. The addition of a puppy/new dog forced us to up his training/discipline. Fortunately he had a very solid foundation and his behaviors helped shape Freyja's training. New dogs definitely follow the lead of the established dog. The two of them still manage to feed off each other's energy and get into trouble though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well "orphan" pup paints an emotionally charged picture . An 8 months old (or whatever the age) is hardly orphan . If the pup were still pre-weaning and dependant on a mother for care, then it would be a true orphan.
This is a youth dog who is too much for the owner?, or was that another in this litter? . 
There won't be a problem in this dog finding a home. 
Why are the people so quick to unload the dog . They should make some effort , contact the breeder , not just offer him "and the owner offered this one to me for free."
This is how dogs end up in puppy mills or with don't give a care byb's.

Another dog with Kira ? The newer , younger dog will take lessons in reaction out of Kira's book and then you will have two dogs to worry about .


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

The answer is NO!

I've been watching this pup grow up, and only felt sorry that he spends all his day in an outdoor 8x8 pen.
I have friends that might be interested.

Carmen,
"Orphan" was meant as in "abandoned by his new parents".

This is one of those.."don't take me too serious" threads. I only thought the pup was beautiful, and wanted to share his story.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Just my perspective - although you probably don't care.

I have 2 dogs that get along with each other and are well behaved and I still think that 2 dogs is much more work than one. I love both of them so much, but I don't think I will ever do 2 dogs at the same time again.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rangers-mom said:


> Just my perspective - although you probably don't care.
> 
> I have 2 dogs that get along with each other and are well behaved and I still think that 2 dogs is much more work than one. I love both of them so much, but I don't think I will ever do 2 dogs at the same time again.


I agree.

Also taking into consideration, is the area I live. It's not convenient to own one dog, never mind two.

He's a beautiful pup, and watching him grow captured my wife's heart. 
He offered him to us because he felt he would have a good home, and the fact that we already know the pup.

But he's honestly out of the question.

.... But I am allowed to feel sorry for him... I'm only human.:crazy:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous I hope you can find a home for him with someone you know!

Have you had him and Kira together? Did they get along? Just curious, but I do agree with the others, tho I feel sorry for him, if your in not in an area conducive to having a couple of BIG dogs, it can be really hard handling a couple..

And yes, I feel bad for him to


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if they would ship him:wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> he is gorgeous I hope you can find a home for him with someone you know!
> 
> Have you had him and Kira together? Did they get along? Just curious, but I do agree with the others, tho I feel sorry for him, if your in not in an area conducive to having a couple of BIG dogs, it can be really hard handling a couple..
> 
> And yes, I feel bad for him to


Kira's been with him a few times. He's a baby doofus, and Kira jumps all over him, and invites the chase.
He's submissive, very licky and snuggly. 

He licked my hand to pieces 









Here's a pic of Kira about a month ago:
A few minutes later, they were running all over the place.

In case you're wondering what a 60 LB GSD looks like next to a 90 LB GSD


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would try fostering him until I could get him in a rescue.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> I would try fostering him until I could get him in a rescue.


Knowing my wife.... if that pup is fostered here, he is NOT leaving. LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gosh I'm a foster failure myself, so I could see that happening! Glad Kira likes him, and your right he looks like a big doofy boy


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

He IS gorgeous !
I hope he finds a good home


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

meanwhile ....... back at the ranch ....... the owners of this dog may be shocked to see this topic , as they did the same thing as Anthony said 
"This is one of those.."don't take me too serious" threads"
Something may have been said when the two owners, Kira and the "orphan", told "big fish stories" sharing the adventures of young GSD ownership. The male's owner may have said - boy I get so exhausted sometimes I'm ready to give up , I need a break , want the dog ? I'll give him to you . For free!"
conversation but not intention.

yeah , he really looks " "abandoned by his new parents". lol . All dogs should be so lucky.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> meanwhile ....... back at the ranch ....... the owners of this dog may be shocked to see this topic , as they did the same thing as Anthony said
> "This is one of those.."don't take me too serious" threads"
> Something may have been said when the two owners, Kira and the "orphan", told "big fish stories" sharing the adventures of young GSD ownership. The male's owner may have said - boy I get so exhausted sometimes I'm ready to give up , I need a break , want the dog ? I'll give him to you . For free!"
> conversation but not intention.
> ...


Carmen, in case you haven't noticed... That's why I posted in the "Stories" forum. It's a story.
And the reason why one shouldn't take it serious, is because I would NEVER seriously consider taking this pup.
Sometimes, having friendly GSD talk is all I'm looking to do.

And just to be clear... The owner physically picked up the phone, called me and asked if I would like the puppy. This wasn't done in hearsay. If I wanted this puppy, it's mine. No questions asked.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My gosh is he beautiful some people have all the luck LOL..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow he is certainly gorgeous, I can see how your wife is taken with him. It is a very hard position for you to be in, glad that it is you and not me. :wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

There is some good posts in this thread. For the first time ever I have been thinking that someday I'll get a second dog along with the first. Partly because DH has really taken a shine to Rocket and I think that he may want his "own" someday. Second, because, well, because my kids are getting older (one will graduate next year) and DH and I will have a bit more free time, and of course, lastly, because I love dogs. Rocket is a dog who I think would do well with another. He is not status seeking nor does he have any dog issues other than being very social. 

But then I think about us traveling, and how not everywhere we plan to go can we take two GSD's. And who would watch them for me? Who would I trust? And we would have to get a bigger backpacking tent because the three of us barely fit in it now, heh heh. It would have to be at least a year or two from now, for Rocket to "finish" growing up. Then, we'd have another "baby" and it would restrict our freedom a bit more temporarily. 

But then I see Gatordog and qbchottu's puppy threads, and I die of puppy fever again. :crazy:

All things to think about. I like to read these threads and get all the different perspectives. Helps fill the cracks.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:Ominous voice: Come to the dark side Aimee....you know you want to


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a good looking dog, and I doubt they will have any trouble at all placing him in a quality home.

I have three, and multiple dogs are more work. They do pick up on one another's behaviors, the good, the bad and the ugly.

They can also be a godsend, exercising one another, etc. And they are entertaining as heck, with their multiple personalities (individually and collectively, haha!).


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

What area of the country is this pup located?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I was offered a female GSD last year...same story, owners couldn't handle her. She bit one of their dachshunds. I refused for a lot of the same reasons. It is difficult to travel with two. The dynamic of the home changes and I also knew that the GSD female was higher drive than Havs.

I ended up with Tempest, the pitbull, because she showed up at my door and Havs took to her. If I'd been offered a choice as to meeting Tempest, I'd have said, "No."


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He is a beautiful dog. I'd take him... whether i needed or wanted another dog or not... because I'm just that much of a softie, mush.

But then again, that's kind of how we ended up with our fabulous Zee....


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> minous voice: Come to the dark side aimee....you know you want to



grrrrrr!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

If you want him............make a commitment and go get Bear.

Commit to one hour per day for four months, then do this:


Getting Started
Contrary to what some people will tell you, training your dog is neither expensive or difficult, it will however require a little bit of investment on your part in the form of commitment to putting in the time and effort on a sustained basis to achieve your goals. In order to meet your training goals you will have to have the discipline in yourself to make it happen. You are not only training your dog-you are training yourself as well. You are a team, and how you handle yourself matters just as much as how you handle your dog--you are after all, coach and team captain.
Get the book "The Koehler Method of Dog Training" by William R. Koehler, published by Howell Books of New York. There are a lot of versions of training methods out there---and many of them are just so much fluff that will NEVER provide you with the tools you need to produce a first rate training job. Koehler has been around for about 40 years without change or revision--the reason is simple, there is no need to change or revise what works the best. If you cann't find a copy--order one. It is no longer in print, but you can find it either on used book auctions like Amazon.com, Ebay, Barnes and Noble, or you can use the link below this text to order a new one.
When you get the book, read through it first so that you have a good overview of what you will be doing. He is excellent about explaining what you do-why you do it that way-and why you don't do it any other way. Then you are ready to start. When you start--set yourself up with a training schedule-make out a daily and weekly checklist(a dry eraser bulletin board works great-or it can just be a large sheet of paper with days and times marked on it so that you can check off each session as you complete it, and post it in the most prominent place in your house. Stick to your schedule as much as you possibly can-it is important as much for you as for the dog. Re-read each exercise plan for the week as you start that week so that you will be refreshed on it and not miss something. Keep a log book of your goals, what you do, what the results are and any problems that may arise--THIS IS CRUCIAL. Just as any ship's captain keeps a log book, you cann't know where you are at or where you are going unless you know where you have been and where you are heading. Your log will be critical to you to go back and find where you have made a mistake and how to correct it if a problem should come up in the future.
Get the book, follow the schedule and log set up, do exactly what he tells you in the book in exactly the order that he presents it, and I guarantee that in about 4 months time you will have a dog that you can take anywhere under any conditions at all, off leash, and you will never have any problem. You will be able to take your dog to AKC obedience trials and earn a CDX title with no problem.
Good luck---although if you use the information I've given you, you will have no need whatever for "luck".
Koehler books can be ordered here: http://www.koehlerdogtraining.com/bookstore.html


For your daily schedule and log I recommend the Cambridge DayRunner brand-the type with a daily and weekly schedule layout, and plain ruled pages in back for your log entries. I use the desk type size with ring binders the zip close leather case. The size is convenient and you will like the extra room as you start to use it for other areas of you life besides dog training(it is just time and focus management tools that you can apply to any area of your life). The ring binding allows you to add extra pages with ease(can be purchased separately)-and easily add or remove botched or outdated pages. For your wall board I like Boone Dry Erase Marker Board and Bycin Industries E-ZRASER organizer charts. Dry erase pens in a variety of colors will help you to pick out information quickly and easily when you start to get a lot of entries on your board and charts.


 Use the book and the guide exactly as presented, make the commitment and follow through and I guarrantee that the dogs will give you no problems whatever.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very handsome boy indeed, although i thought you had another dog,( a white fluffy one) anyway 3 dogs is a whole lot of work, did i mention, "a very handsome boy?" sure is tempting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> minous voice: Come to the dark side aimee....you know you want to


GIVE HER TO ME. 

She is beyond precious.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

This happens to me all the time. BUT just say no  When you are ready for a puppy, you will be glad you waited to buy the PERFECT, stable puppy from a real breeder.


----------

